# Photomatix re-import dosen't work :(



## [shingo] (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't understand, but even when I use the re-import feature, the file is not re-import after the process.

Do I have to do something else after I click process in photomatix?

Everything else work fine.

The file is not in my lightroom db or files repository, also I tried to expand the collapse picture, it is simply not there.


----------



## ntc3 (Feb 27, 2009)

I tried Photomatix 3.1.3 and Lightroom 2.2 on a WinXP system. After you click process in Photomatix, the image should process and automatically close when finished. And then it gets saved to the same folder of images that you used for hdr.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 27, 2009)

Shingo, are you working from a collection? If so, the image is not added to the collection.

I tried it a few days ago and after processing the image was saved to the folder where the first image is located and also added to the library.


----------



## [shingo] (Feb 27, 2009)

After I finish the process in photomatix, the image is not closed and not saved, I search my entire HD for the file and it wasn't saved anywhere :(


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 28, 2009)

Strange. Are you sure you have the latest version (3.1.3) installed? About a week ago I upgraded and was asked if I wanted to install the Lightroom plugin.

Also, does your screen look like in the example tutorial: http://www.hdrsoft.com/resources/tut_lr/index.html


----------

